# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  West African Chicken Stew

## djdizzy

Alright, another week so another installment of Cooking with Chef Boy-R-Dizzy. Today we are making West African Chicken Stew.

I usually double the amounts to cook for the work week.

This is an awesome hearty stew. I up the amount of chicken to raise the protein content (not reflected in directions or nutritional facts)

Ingredients

 1 lb. boneless skinless chicken breasts cut into 1 cubes
 ½ tsp. salt
 ¼ tsp. pepper
 3 tsp. canola oil divided
 1 medium onion, thinly sliced
 6 garlic cloves, minced
 2 Tbsp. minced fresh gingerroot
 2 cans (15.5oz each) black-eyed peas rinsed and drained
 1 can (28oz) crushed tomatoes
 1 large sweet potato, peeled and cut into 1 cubes
 1cup reduced-sodium chicken broth
 1/4 cup creamy peanut butter
 1.5 tsp. minced fresh thyme or ½ tsp. dried thyme, divided
 ¼ tsp. cayenne pepper
 Brown Rice, optional


 Sprinkle chicken with salt and pepper. In a large pot, cook chicken over medium heat in 2 tsp. oil for 4-6 miutes or unitl no longer pink; remove and keep warm. In the same pot, sauté onion in remaining oil until tender; Add the garlic and ginger; cook 1 minute longer.

 Stir in the peas, tomatoes, sweet potato, broth, peanut butter, 1 ¼ tsp. fresh thyme and cayenne. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat; cover and simmer for 15-20 minutes or until potato is tender. Add chicken; heat through. Serve with rice if desired. Sprinkle with remaining thyme.

ENJOY!







Nutritional Facts (without brown rice)
1 ¼ cups =
275 calories
22g protein
32g Carbs
7g Fat

----------

